# WTS - Swarovski SLC 10x42 - New in box



## skrub (Aug 15, 2019)

Brand new in box, and not yet registered. There are no scratches on the glass or the frame of the binos. Purchase includes all of the paperwork/manuals/accessories that came at the time of purchase. I am selling because, unfortunately, I am in a position where I need cash.

Asking $1450.

Images:


http://imgur.com/dcGpwdt


----------

